

Visual Studio 2010: A first look for developers - monkeygrinder
http://features.techworld.com/applications/3206989/visual-studio-2010-a-first-look-for-developers/?cmpid=TXT-TD1F2

======
smanek
That wasn't very interesting (for me at least ...).

It spends two pages talking about the new bug tracking and project
visualization/UML features (but not comparing them to any of the dozen
existing tools in the space).

And not even a mention of any of the really cool stuff like F#, M,
concurrency/parallelization tools, etc.

~~~
heresy
Agree, more like 1/100th of a look for managers...

Any professional C# developer has already seen many more meaty topics by
following blogs and twitter.

To that list I'd add all the little "quality of life" framework additions,
dynamic objects, covariance and contravariance changes, DLR, WPF 4, ASP.NET 4.

Hard to get excited about modeling (great, a new tool for the architect to
wank off with) and TFS...

~~~
dschobel
I'm really exited about the new concurrency libraries, things like Parallel
LINQ and the Task Parallel Library.

To think that you can write code such as:

    
    
      void Render(Scene scene, Color[,] rgb)
      {  
        Parallel.For(0, screenHeight, y => 
        {
          for (int x = 0; x < screenWidth; x++) {
            rgb[x,y] = TraceRay(new Ray(scene,x,y));
          }
        });
      }
    

and

    
    
        var q = src.AsParallel()
            .Where(x => ExpensiveFilter(x));
        foreach(var x in q) { ... }
    
    

just has to make you grin from ear to ear.

------
javery
At one time I loved Visual Studio enough to write Visual Studio Hacks for
O'reilly, but I have finally had enough. The thing is bloated and continues to
get more and more bloated. I have turned off as much as I can and removed all
the toolbars, but it's still their in the slowness, lockups, and occasional
errors. (and esoteric rules like running in admin mode when using certain
projects types, etc)

After using TextMate for Ruby/Rails/Erlang projects I see that you don't need
a bloated IDE to write code, I think the next step for me is Emacs (and I am
looking at using MonoDevelop for future C# work).

~~~
9oliYQjP
I generally agree but I think it's really a shame because Microsoft has a
great debugger and I love IntelliSense (the damn thing even works with
javascript). When working with Windows projects, I generally put up with the
bloat because of these two features. If I could get as good a debugger and
Intellisense without the bloat, I would. I never use the wizards and all that
crap that comes with the IDE.

~~~
javery
I agree the debugger is good, I have found myself using it less and less
though.. especially when I write tests.

Intellisense can be useful, I turn it off by default but when I do need to use
it I admit it is nice.

------
dan_sim
I worked with VS in ~2001 until 2006 and I absolutely _loved_ it. There was
those things that you could click and all the panels every where.

Since 2006, I worked with php & rails in ubuntu. I tried everything from
Eclipse to Kokomodo but never found anything that could be as good as VS. I
mostly use gEdit.

A week ago, I started to work on VS2008 and it finally hit me... _I hate
Visual Studio_ for all the same reasons that I loved it before.

Writing code in gEdit is a freeing experience. It's just you and your code.

~~~
pbz
What's wrong with the fullscreen mode in VS, or disabling all those windows
that you seem to hate? Wouldn't you get the same result?

~~~
bugs
What need does he have for an IDE without all those buttons and knobs?

~~~
altano
I use Visual Studio all day every day as nothing but a text editor (for the
most part).

It has the best find/replace I've seen in a text editor. jEdit has better
functionality, such as PCRE find/replace with good backreference support, but
it's too complex for day to day use and the rest of the thing sucks. It's also
extremely customizable.

When you're doing C++ development on a large project and no IDE is really
going to cut it in terms of Intellisense and build tools, find/replace becomes
a ton more important.

 _shrug_

